# Gun Porn



## PredFan

I'll start:


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## PredFan

Just born 308!


----------



## Fueri

this thread is gonna make the grabbers cry......


----------



## Iceweasel

My carry piece......


----------



## shadow355

Iceweasel said:


> My carry piece......



I had a 4"  Commander one time. Sweet pistol. 

Gotta love the 1911 and 230 grain ammo. 

Now I want a Sig  P229 in a  .40  Caliber. 

Shadow 355


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## shadow355

HereWeGoAgain said:


> View attachment 60066



FN handgun is a good gun, but like the full size H&K USP it is too heavy, it's a boat anchor. 

Not practical unless you are carrying it in a thigh holster, and a suppressor in another pouch.

Shadow 355


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

shadow355 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FN handgun is a good gun, but like the full size H&K USP it is too heavy, it's a boat anchor.
> 
> Not practical unless you are carrying it in a thigh holster, and a suppressor in another pouch.
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


  I guess you could say the same about the SIG AR.....


----------



## Iceweasel

shadow355 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> My carry piece......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 4"  Commander one time. Sweet pistol.
> 
> Gotta love the 1911 and 230 grain ammo.
> 
> Now I want a Sig  P229 in a  .40  Caliber.
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

I have two Commanders, one steel, the other aluminum framed. Plus a government sized Springer TRP. They just kept following me home.


----------



## Iceweasel

HereWeGoAgain said:


> View attachment 60066


Where's the guns?


----------



## PredFan

Just born 223 Remington


----------



## Ringel05

Since you stipulated "gun" porn I'm gonna be a pedant.........


----------



## Missourian

Metrogun


----------



## shadow355




----------



## shadow355

MP-5K : One of my dream guns.








   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

A Wilson Combat - 1911. I have one in my safe at home.









   Shadow 355


----------



## Skull Pilot

To me gun porn means hot girls with guns (both kinds of guns)


----------



## PredFan

A triple barrel shotgun!


----------



## PredFan




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## PredFan

Ringel05 said:


>



Is that a Sharps Carbine?


----------



## Ringel05

PredFan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Sharps Carbine?
Click to expand...

1859 Sharps Carbine converted to rimfire in 1868, There's one (I'm taking donations for) in a gun store near me I've been drooling over, an original 52-70 conversion in pristine condition.


----------



## PredFan

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Sharps Carbine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1859 Sharps Carbine converted to rimfire in 1868, There's one (I'm taking donations for) in a gun store near me I've been drooling over, an original 52-70 conversion in pristine condition.
Click to expand...


Sweet!


----------



## Ringel05

If I ever get it finished this one of the projects I'm working on.






And my other project, an old CVA Muzzleloading shotgun I'm refinishing.


----------



## Hugo Furst

"Building a McMillan 50 BMG! Muzzle brake now hand fitted"

Local gun maker


----------



## Ringel05

Just picked up what appears to be an original Colt 1848-49 Baby Dragoon (pocket revolver).

_Photo of similar model_

_



_
The one I have appears to be a later version, they were made up to 1873 and one of the most sold sidearms Colt ever made.
It's a .31 caliber and this one appears to be brass plated (I'll test it in an inconspicuous area), the kicker is these things go for up to $7k depending on condition, I paid $200.


----------



## Ringel05

Here's the actual revolver;


----------



## PredFan

Shut up and take my money!


----------



## PredFan

Ringel05 said:


> Here's the actual revolver;



Very nice!


----------



## Iceweasel

Skull Pilot said:


> To me gun porn means hot girls with guns (both kinds of guns)


Again ...where are the guns?


----------



## PredFan

Ok, hot chicks and guns.


----------



## Ringel05

PredFan said:


> Ok, hot chicks and guns.
> View attachment 61406


They're definitely hot yet I couldn't help but notice the girl holding the SMG is left eye dominant........


----------



## PredFan

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, hot chicks and guns.
> View attachment 61406
> 
> 
> 
> They're definitely hot yet I couldn't help but notice the girl holding the SMG is left eye dominant........
Click to expand...


Eyes? Oh yeah, I see.


----------



## Missourian

Rossi Ranch Hand, SBR converted.


----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## RandallFlagg

Missourian said:


> Rossi Ranch Hand, SBR converted.
> 
> View attachment 61909




Great looking gun! There was a television show (when I was a young'un) that starred Steve McQueen (I believe that it was "Bounty Hunter") and he had a Winchester that was cut down like that one.


----------



## RandallFlagg

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, hot chicks and guns.
> View attachment 61406
> 
> 
> 
> They're definitely hot yet I couldn't help but notice the girl holding the SMG is left eye dominant........
Click to expand...



She has eyes!?!?!


----------



## jon_berzerk

PredFan said:


> View attachment 60047 Just born 308!




nice hatchlings


----------



## RandallFlagg

Speaking of "gun porn"


----------



## Missourian

RandallFlagg said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rossi Ranch Hand, SBR converted.
> 
> View attachment 61909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking gun! There was a television show (when I was a young'un) that starred Steve McQueen (I believe that it was "Bounty Hunter") and he had a Winchester that was cut down like that one.
Click to expand...


You can buy one of these legally as a Mare's leg pistol legally...but it comes with a shortened buttstock.

I have the Rossi,  and it's a blast to shoot...perfect for pistol deer season in 44 Mag.  Chiappa and Henry also makes 'em.





Rossi R92 Ranch Hand .44 Mag, 12", 6+1 - Impact Guns

It takes a $200 ATF tax stamp to SBR it like that one.


----------



## shadow355

Missourian said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rossi Ranch Hand, SBR converted.
> 
> View attachment 61909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking gun! There was a television show (when I was a young'un) that starred Steve McQueen (I believe that it was "Bounty Hunter") and he had a Winchester that was cut down like that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can buy one of these legally as a Mare's leg pistol legally...but it comes with a shortened buttstock.
> 
> I have the Rossi,  and it's a blast to shoot...perfect for pistol deer season in 44 Mag.  Chiappa and Henry also makes 'em.
> 
> View attachment 62098
> 
> Rossi R92 Ranch Hand .44 Mag, 12", 6+1 - Impact Guns
> 
> It takes a $200 ATF tax stamp to SBR it like that one.
Click to expand...

 

  Good rifle.


  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Smith & Wesson - Model 19 : Combat Magnum









     Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

One of my favorites - Ruger SP101













   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

H&K USP - Compact








  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Sig Sauer 1911







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Vintorez - 9x39 Russian Suppressed Rifle. ( Armor piercing )











   Shadow 355


----------



## Missourian

Chiappa M6 O/U 20 gauge/22 Winchester Magnum


----------



## PredFan

My AR-15


----------



## Missourian

Not my cup of tea,  but interesting none the less.

Saw it in the new Bond movie _Spectre._

Spectre - Internet Movie Firearms Database - Guns in Movies, TV and Video Games


----------



## williepete

One cannot un-brrrrt what has been brrrrrt'ed.

Speakers up:


----------



## PredFan

Missourian said:


> Not my cup of tea,  but interesting none the less.
> 
> Saw it in the new Bond movie _Spectre._
> 
> Spectre - Internet Movie Firearms Database - Guns in Movies, TV and Video Games



Want.


----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## williepete

Pistols for two. Coffee for one.


----------



## RandallFlagg

PredFan said:


> View attachment 64135 My AR-15




Nice!


----------



## RandallFlagg

williepete said:


> Pistols for two. Coffee for one.




Damn! What did those set you back?? Beautiful!!


----------



## RandallFlagg

9thIDdoc said:


>




Beautiful.....I'm currently looking at a Range Officer....really calling to me.


----------



## williepete

RandallFlagg said:


> Damn! What did those set you back?? Beautiful!!



Nothing, I hope, *yet*. I find myself browsing the collectables and I usually get cold feet when the auctions start.

I'm a little more practical with my personal collection. This limited edition is 1 of 250 but not so rare that I can't enjoy shooting it:


----------



## RandallFlagg

williepete said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! What did those set you back?? Beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, I hope, *yet*. I find myself browsing the collectables and I usually get cold feet when the auctions start.
> 
> I'm a little more practical with my personal collection. This limited edition is 1 of 250 but not so rare that I can't enjoy shooting it:
Click to expand...



Hey - I LOVE Sigs. Been using them since the late 70s in Europe. Hang on to that baby - she'll be worth BIG bucks one of these days...!! I currently have a 220, 226 and a SP2022, which, surprisingly, is one of the most accurate guns I've ever shot. Go figure...


----------



## Missourian

RandallFlagg said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! What did those set you back?? Beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, I hope, *yet*. I find myself browsing the collectables and I usually get cold feet when the auctions start.
> 
> I'm a little more practical with my personal collection. This limited edition is 1 of 250 but not so rare that I can't enjoy shooting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - I LOVE Sigs. Been using them since the late 70s in Europe. Hang on to that baby - she'll be worth BIG bucks one of these days...!! I currently have a 220, 226 and a SP2022, which, surprisingly, is one of the most accurate guns I've ever shot. Go figure...
Click to expand...



If you don't mind me asking,  how would you compare the P226 to the SP2022?


----------



## RandallFlagg

Missourian said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! What did those set you back?? Beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, I hope, *yet*. I find myself browsing the collectables and I usually get cold feet when the auctions start.
> 
> I'm a little more practical with my personal collection. This limited edition is 1 of 250 but not so rare that I can't enjoy shooting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - I LOVE Sigs. Been using them since the late 70s in Europe. Hang on to that baby - she'll be worth BIG bucks one of these days...!! I currently have a 220, 226 and a SP2022, which, surprisingly, is one of the most accurate guns I've ever shot. Go figure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking,  how would you compare the P226 to the SP2022?
Click to expand...



I've been asked that but quite a few people and they are usually surprised at my answer...It's nearly as good and, in some ways better. (1) The price. My 226 was just shy of $1,000. the 2022? $450. (2) accuracy - the 2022 is ever bit as accurate as the 226. Over the years - I've had a couple of FTF with the 226 -no big deal, I believe that it was a faulty after-market mag. I have put now (as of 3 days ago) around 3,000 rounds through the 2022 and have NEVER had a single problem with it. Not one.

Now, a lot of folks claim that the 2022 isn't as good because it has a polymer lower. I'm still waiting for it to fail.....nothing yet. 

I'm very happy with the 2022 - but I've been happy with Sigs for many a year. I LOVE the 220 - for a .45 she kicks ass. But, I STILL love my 1911's - just a personal thing..

Hope this helps a little


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Missourian said:


> Not my cup of tea,  but interesting none the less.
> 
> Saw it in the new Bond movie _Spectre._
> 
> Spectre - Internet Movie Firearms Database - Guns in Movies, TV and Video Games



  Pretty sure Jerry doesnt need an extra barrel....or a semi auto.
That guy is insane fast.


----------



## mudwhistle

PredFan said:


> I'll start:
> View attachment 59843


Wow!!!

I just came!!!


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Skull Pilot said:


> To me gun porn means hot girls with guns (both kinds of guns)


Nice piece.......that gun's nice too.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ringel05 said:


>


----------



## mudwhistle

All I have is a Glock 22 40 cal and a Mossberg 12 gauge pump.


----------



## RandallFlagg

mudwhistle said:


> All I have is a Glock 22 40 cal and a Mossberg 12 gauge pump.




I would say that either of those will get the job done.


----------



## mudwhistle

RandallFlagg said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I have is a Glock 22 40 cal and a Mossberg 12 gauge pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that either of those will get the job done.
Click to expand...

I got a Glock because I've always wanted one. I got the 12 gauge because you can't miss with one.


----------



## Missourian

RandallFlagg said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! What did those set you back?? Beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, I hope, *yet*. I find myself browsing the collectables and I usually get cold feet when the auctions start.
> 
> I'm a little more practical with my personal collection. This limited edition is 1 of 250 but not so rare that I can't enjoy shooting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - I LOVE Sigs. Been using them since the late 70s in Europe. Hang on to that baby - she'll be worth BIG bucks one of these days...!! I currently have a 220, 226 and a SP2022, which, surprisingly, is one of the most accurate guns I've ever shot. Go figure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking,  how would you compare the P226 to the SP2022?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asked that but quite a few people and they are usually surprised at my answer...It's nearly as good and, in some ways better. (1) The price. My 226 was just shy of $1,000. the 2022? $450. (2) accuracy - the 2022 is ever bit as accurate as the 226. Over the years - I've had a couple of FTF with the 226 -no big deal, I believe that it was a faulty after-market mag. I have put now (as of 3 days ago) around 3,000 rounds through the 2022 and have NEVER had a single problem with it. Not one.
> 
> Now, a lot of folks claim that the 2022 isn't as good because it has a polymer lower. I'm still waiting for it to fail.....nothing yet.
> 
> I'm very happy with the 2022 - but I've been happy with Sigs for many a year. I LOVE the 220 - for a .45 she kicks ass. But, I STILL love my 1911's - just a personal thing..
> 
> Hope this helps a little
Click to expand...



Thank you for the reply Mr. Flagg.  That is exactly the information I was look for.


----------



## shadow355

Sig - Sauer : .45 ACP "Nightmare"









   Springfield Armory - Range Officer Compact









   Shadow 355


----------



## Iceweasel

This is the queen of my arsenal, she's a heavy beast but I'm the most accurate with it, although size and weight might play a role, ya think?

For those that don't know Springfield Armory has a very good reputation for taking care of any issues. On another forum a guy dropped his off a motorcycle at over 100mph, sent it in and they fixed it under warranty! I love my Colts but this would be the last to go if I had to depart with any.


----------



## RandallFlagg

shadow355 said:


> Sig - Sauer : .45 ACP "Nightmare"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springfield Armory - Range Officer Compact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355





I'm buying the Range Officer today. Been thinking about it, and thinking about and thinking about it. Today is the day....


----------



## RandallFlagg

mudwhistle said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I have is a Glock 22 40 cal and a Mossberg 12 gauge pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that either of those will get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a Glock because I've always wanted one. I got the 12 gauge because you can't miss with one.
Click to expand...



I have an old s Stoeger Coach Gun and have had it for years. My advice is that you never rely on a 12 gauge to "never miss". I have missed on many occasions. The spread pattern on the 12 gauge is not quite as "wide" as one might think. Now? at my age, I use .00 buck shot in one barrel and a deer slug in the other. But, in the house, the 12 gauge is a good idea - especially if you live in close proximity to other houses - I don't. But these "Clint Eastwood" types who have a .44 by their beds are taking a chance if (God forbid) they miss and it kills someone down the street.


----------



## mudwhistle

RandallFlagg said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I have is a Glock 22 40 cal and a Mossberg 12 gauge pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that either of those will get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a Glock because I've always wanted one. I got the 12 gauge because you can't miss with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old s Stoeger Coach Gun and have had it for years. My advice is that you never rely on a 12 gauge to "never miss". I have missed on many occasions. The spread pattern on the 12 gauge is not quite as "wide" as one might think. Now? at my age, I use .00 buck shot in one barrel and a deer slug in the other. But, in the house, the 12 gauge is a good idea - especially if you live in close proximity to other houses - I don't. But these "Clint Eastwood" types who have a .44 by their beds are taking a chance if (God forbid) they miss and it kills someone down the street.
Click to expand...

I use it for home defense. Usually no more than 15 meters from the target. I've never missed with it. A pistol is nice and easy to conceal, but every gun has it's purpose. A 30-06 for hunting, a pistol for concealed carry and secondary weapon, and a shotgun for close-quarters battle and opening doors.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

.
*Kimber Custom II*
*Description*

The Kimber Custom II is a semi-automatic large-frame pistol chambered in .45 ACP. Kimber specializes in making replicas of the famous military pistol the 1911 and the Custom II is their standard model.

I have one of these except it has (Army aviation) unit crests engraved all over it.


----------



## Iceweasel

9thIDdoc said:


> .
> *Kimber Custom II*
> *Description*
> 
> The Kimber Custom II is a semi-automatic large-frame pistol chambered in .45 ACP. Kimber specializes in making replicas of the famous military pistol the 1911 and the Custom II is their standard model.
> 
> I have one of these except it has (Army aviation) unit crests engraved all over it.


I had on that was roll marked Klacamas, Oregon. So it was a early version, I believe they were always made in Yonkers, not sure though.


----------



## RandallFlagg

9thIDdoc said:


> .
> *Kimber Custom II*
> *Description*
> 
> The Kimber Custom II is a semi-automatic large-frame pistol chambered in .45 ACP. Kimber specializes in making replicas of the famous military pistol the 1911 and the Custom II is their standard model.
> 
> I have one of these except it has (Army aviation) unit crests engraved all over it.




Kimber's are nice pistols. I had thought (a while back) about going the custom route, but the price points were just out of sight (for me). I had looked at Ed Brown and Les Baer - but WHOA!! I kept looking on my wall at the "original" (that saved my life) and I decided to wait. Now, I brought a brand new range officer home today. I'm really pleased at what Springfield built - and I made the radical move to keep it in 9mm. I know, it might seem like a crazy decision - but I have 10s of thousands of 9mm rounds - bought and paid for. .45 ammo is just so damned expensive....especially for the range.

But not to worry, when I want to throw 30-40 dollars away at a single trip to the range - I still have the P220 - and she is a beaut!


----------



## RandallFlagg

Missourian said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! What did those set you back?? Beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, I hope, *yet*. I find myself browsing the collectables and I usually get cold feet when the auctions start.
> 
> I'm a little more practical with my personal collection. This limited edition is 1 of 250 but not so rare that I can't enjoy shooting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - I LOVE Sigs. Been using them since the late 70s in Europe. Hang on to that baby - she'll be worth BIG bucks one of these days...!! I currently have a 220, 226 and a SP2022, which, surprisingly, is one of the most accurate guns I've ever shot. Go figure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking,  how would you compare the P226 to the SP2022?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asked that but quite a few people and they are usually surprised at my answer...It's nearly as good and, in some ways better. (1) The price. My 226 was just shy of $1,000. the 2022? $450. (2) accuracy - the 2022 is ever bit as accurate as the 226. Over the years - I've had a couple of FTF with the 226 -no big deal, I believe that it was a faulty after-market mag. I have put now (as of 3 days ago) around 3,000 rounds through the 2022 and have NEVER had a single problem with it. Not one.
> 
> Now, a lot of folks claim that the 2022 isn't as good because it has a polymer lower. I'm still waiting for it to fail.....nothing yet.
> 
> I'm very happy with the 2022 - but I've been happy with Sigs for many a year. I LOVE the 220 - for a .45 she kicks ass. But, I STILL love my 1911's - just a personal thing..
> 
> Hope this helps a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply Mr. Flagg.  That is exactly the information I was look for.
Click to expand...



I will PROMISE you one thing - if you decide on the SP2022 - keep this in mind: Sig doesn't build a "cheap" pistol. The 2022 is used by Army tankers and the Swiss Police as well as the German Police are currently using these, so they must be doing "something" right.,


----------



## RandallFlagg

Here's the new "addition" to the family - stock photo - I haven't taken the camera out yet:

1911 Range Officer® Champion™ 9mm - Springfield Armory


----------



## shadow355

Smith & Wesson Model 28 - "Highway Patrolman"











   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Smith& Wesson Model 65









   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Browning "Buck Mark"  .22









  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

AMT "Longslide"   .45 ACP










  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

870 - "Shorty









  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Winchester Model 97 "Trench Gun "









   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

M14 Sniper Rifle with a silencer









   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Browning Highpower








  Shadow 355


----------



## RandallFlagg

shadow355 said:


> M14 Sniper Rifle with a silencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355





Nice rifle! Where'd you come by the suppressor?


----------



## RandallFlagg

shadow355 said:


> Browning Highpower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355




Lordy....Lordy.....Lordy....Like Chris Matthews, I just got a tingle up my leg..


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Ringel05

mudwhistle said:


> Ringel05 said:
Click to expand...

Yeah, he has the Sharps rifle, supposedly it wasn't very popular at the time so it didn't sell well.  It seems the carbine was more prolific, lighter especially at the front end (I know I've fired both) thought the carbine obviously has more of a kick to it.


----------



## Ringel05

PredFan said:


> View attachment 66033


I'd have to buy a manufacturing plant.........


----------



## mudwhistle

RandallFlagg said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Sniper Rifle with a silencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rifle! Where'd you come by the suppressor?
Click to expand...

They issue them for special missions. Never used one on a M14.

However, I did use this.......it is sooooo sweet.

Suppressed HK MP5 with reactive sight.


----------



## RandallFlagg

mudwhistle said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Sniper Rifle with a silencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rifle! Where'd you come by the suppressor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They issue them for special missions. Never used one on a M14.
> 
> However, I did use this.......it is sooooo sweet.
> 
> Suppressed HK MP5 with reactive sight.
Click to expand...



I was with the DIA for 20 years. However, the ones WE were issued weren't available to the general public. I realize that Silencer Co and other companies make commercial products - that's why I was wondering where you came by yours  and if you have a FFL. Frankly, I have no need for one - they knock down the muzzle velocity too much for me, but where I live (in the mountains of Montana - there isn't really much need for one.


----------



## mudwhistle

RandallFlagg said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Sniper Rifle with a silencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rifle! Where'd you come by the suppressor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They issue them for special missions. Never used one on a M14.
> 
> However, I did use this.......it is sooooo sweet.
> 
> Suppressed HK MP5 with reactive sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was with the DIA for 20 years. However, the ones WE were issued weren't available to the general public. I realize that Silencer Co and other companies make commercial products - that's why I was wondering where you came by yours  and if you have a FFL. Frankly, I have no need for one - they knock down the muzzle velocity too much for me, but where I live (in the mountains of Montana - there isn't really much need for one.
Click to expand...

They were available from our armory. We had M16A1-A2, AK-47s, RPGs, SKSs, Grease Guns, MP5 with and without silencers, M21-M22s, Barrett Lights, McMillian 50cals, 50cals, M19 Grenade Launchers, Mortars of various sizes, Claymore Mines, Frags, Thermite Grenades, Crossbows. Beretta 9mm, Browning Highpowers, 1911 45s, Sig Sauer semis, Wather PPKs.. I captured a 308 from a Somali in 93 that's still that's probably still there.

A similar weapon as pictured was issued to me when I went to Kuwait in 91'. It's like shooting a BBgun. Double-tap center mass and one in the head in less that 1.5 sec.  We used it for CQB. The only difference was the folding stock and the handgrip was a tiny bit different.

I used to train foreign nationals in taking down buildings. I was trained in anti-terrorism by some of the best.


----------



## RandallFlagg

Grease Guns!!?? I fired a few of those in Viet Nam - tankers were still using those (I think) until the late 70s. The most inaccurate (but fun) sub-machine gun in .45 I ever fired...I SWEAR you could see the rounds coming out of the barrel.....


----------



## shadow355

RandallFlagg said:


> Grease Guns!!?? I fired a few of those in Viet Nam - tankers were still using those (I think) until the late 70s. The most inaccurate (but fun) sub-machine gun in .45 I ever fired...I SWEAR you could see the rounds coming out of the barrel.....



 Late 80's. I was as on my way to Germany from Ft.Hood.

  I have a picture of me holding a "Grease Gun". 

  They have firepower, but they are not accurate past 30 yards.


      Shadow 355


----------



## RandallFlagg

shadow355 said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grease Guns!!?? I fired a few of those in Viet Nam - tankers were still using those (I think) until the late 70s. The most inaccurate (but fun) sub-machine gun in .45 I ever fired...I SWEAR you could see the rounds coming out of the barrel.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late 80's. I was as on my way to Germany from Ft.Hood.
> 
> I have a picture of me holding a "Grease Gun".
> 
> They have firepower, but they are not accurate past 30 yards.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...



I recall that in 1984, I had to do an investigation on 3 units at Fort Hood. Seems as though every time they went to the field, M16s (and sometimes sidearms) were being stolen. Traced it to a motorcycle club (many Viet Nam vets) and they would follow them to the field, wait till dark and rip off sleeping privates. Turned it over to CID - took a couple of days off and headed back to Europe. 

Wasn't long after that that the 2d Armored re-located to Germany. I don't recall where, but seems like it was at the Fulda Gap or Bremerhaven or some damned place like that. By then, I was in Moscow.


----------



## shadow355

Glock 17







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Sig Sauer P229 - Stainless







    Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

H&K  USP Compact







      Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Taurus "Old style" CIA revolvers









  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Nighthawk - 1911








     Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Krinkovs



























  Shadow 355


----------



## Geaux4it

This thread ROCKS

-Geaux


----------



## shadow355

Howdahs















  Shadow 355


----------



## Geaux4it

Springfield Armory M1 Garand


----------



## shadow355

A French "Le Mat" revolver. A 36 or 44 caliber over a 20 gauge.







  Shadow 355


----------



## Geaux4it

M98 Mauser

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

Daniel Defense M4V3


----------



## Geaux4it

Kimber PRO Carry HDII


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Springfield Armory M1A Socom 16 Meets The X-Products 50 Round .308 Drum! ⋆ Weapons Media


----------



## shadow355

9thIDdoc said:


> Springfield Armory M1A Socom 16 Meets The X-Products 50 Round .308 Drum! ⋆ Weapons Media




  $1700 for the SOCOM 16, and another $360 for the 50 round drum - as shown in the 6 minute video. Too expensive and too heavy.

  I will take the reliability and toughness of an SKS over the SOCOM 16, with composite "Tapco" magazines.   





  Shadow 355


----------



## 9thIDdoc

shadow355 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Springfield Armory M1A Socom 16 Meets The X-Products 50 Round .308 Drum! ⋆ Weapons Media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1700 for the SOCOM 16, and another $360 for the 50 round drum - as shown in the 6 minute video. Too expensive and too heavy.
> 
> I will take the reliability and toughness of an SKS over the SOCOM 16, with composite "Tapco" magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


Like the man says in the video the M1A is really just a 2nd or 3rd generation M1 Garand and the M1 has proven itself in combat conditions all over the world. The 7.62 NATO and .30-'06 have it all over the 7.62X39mm that the SKS fires when it comes to power accuracy and range. The SKS is (usually) a good rifle. The M1A and M1 Grand are the best when it comes to tactical style rifles, at least in my opinion.


----------



## RandallFlagg

I can honestly say that I would NOT kick any of the above "out of the bed"......except maybe the Glock - never was much of a Glock kind of guy..


----------



## RandallFlagg

Geaux4it said:


> M98 Mauser
> 
> -Geaux




Back in the day - like in the early 60s - you could go to K-Mart and buy the Mausers right out of a barrel for like $10. One of the most accurate rifles EVER. A friend of mine - his Dad bought a couple of the 7mm's and completely referbed them - absolutely BEAUTIFUL when he was done. You could knock the eye out of a Buck at 400 yards with no trouble. Damn fine rifle.


----------



## shadow355

Ruger - Scout Rifle







Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

H&K - G36 C







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

CZ - 75







   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

H&K  P7 







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Sig P226 - MK 25 : Navy






  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Sig P938







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Dan Wesson - 1911







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Dan Wesson "Elite" - 1911







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

A "Pen Gun"







 Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

.410 Gauge "Maglight" gun







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Ruger P90








  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Glock 43







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

A Ruger 22/45 with a supressor








  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Colt - 1903 Hammerless







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

KVAR - Knife / .22 short pistol  ( Cylinder is in the handle on right )








  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Dragunov Sniper Rifle








  Shadow 355


----------



## mtlhdtodd

This is my rifle.  There are many like it but this one is mine.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## shadow355

Wildcard said:


>




  The "Belt" of ammo. Seriously - Is that the ammo that goes to that Machine Gun?

   It don't even look like 7.62X39 ammo let alone any other LONGER caliber / casing ( ?? 7.62x54 R )

   Why is the ammo box on the right side of the weapon and the belt is to the left of the Machine Gun?

  Cheek on weapon - good sight picture - estimate distance to target and make sight or barrel elevation adjustments - check back stop & beyond of target - butt of weapon in shoulder firmly - control breathing -  squeeze the trigger and follow through with your shots.


  Shadow 355


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Ringel05

shadow355 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Belt" of ammo. Seriously - Is that the ammo that goes to that Machine Gun?
> 
> It don't even look like 7.62X39 ammo let alone any other LONGER caliber / casing ( ?? 7.62x54 R )
> 
> Why is the ammo box on the right side of the weapon and the belt is to the left of the Machine Gun?
> 
> Cheek on weapon - good sight picture - estimate distance to target and make sight or barrel elevation adjustments - check back stop & beyond of target - butt of weapon in shoulder firmly - control breathing -  squeeze the trigger and follow through with your shots.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

Never fired a belt fed have ya........


----------



## RandallFlagg

Ringel05 said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Belt" of ammo. Seriously - Is that the ammo that goes to that Machine Gun?
> 
> It don't even look like 7.62X39 ammo let alone any other LONGER caliber / casing ( ?? 7.62x54 R )
> 
> Why is the ammo box on the right side of the weapon and the belt is to the left of the Machine Gun?
> 
> Cheek on weapon - good sight picture - estimate distance to target and make sight or barrel elevation adjustments - check back stop & beyond of target - butt of weapon in shoulder firmly - control breathing -  squeeze the trigger and follow through with your shots.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never fired a belt fed have ya........
Click to expand...



Looks like an old Kalashnikov (of some sort) Might even be ChiCom, it's a little hard to tell. At any rate it is definitely WWII. it's not link fed, and it IS a belt

Yep, just as I thought:

Modern Firearms - Kalashnikov PK / PKM


----------



## shadow355

RandallFlagg said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Belt" of ammo. Seriously - Is that the ammo that goes to that Machine Gun?
> 
> It don't even look like 7.62X39 ammo let alone any other LONGER caliber / casing ( ?? 7.62x54 R )
> 
> Why is the ammo box on the right side of the weapon and the belt is to the left of the Machine Gun?
> 
> Cheek on weapon - good sight picture - estimate distance to target and make sight or barrel elevation adjustments - check back stop & beyond of target - butt of weapon in shoulder firmly - control breathing -  squeeze the trigger and follow through with your shots.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never fired a belt fed have ya........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an old Kalashnikov (of some sort) Might even be ChiCom, it's a little hard to tell. At any rate it is definitely WWII. it's not link fed, and it IS a belt
> 
> Yep, just as I thought:
> 
> Modern Firearms - Kalashnikov PK / PKM
Click to expand...



  A good video.


  The belt is a non-disintegrating belt, feeding from right to left.

   It is a backwards gun - the belt feeds from right to left instead of left to right. And the rear sight raises ( elevates for range ) toward the rear of the weapon instead of the front. It is as I thought 7.62x54 R ( russian ) caliber.

   Shadow 355


----------



## Ringel05

RandallFlagg said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Belt" of ammo. Seriously - Is that the ammo that goes to that Machine Gun?
> 
> It don't even look like 7.62X39 ammo let alone any other LONGER caliber / casing ( ?? 7.62x54 R )
> 
> Why is the ammo box on the right side of the weapon and the belt is to the left of the Machine Gun?
> 
> Cheek on weapon - good sight picture - estimate distance to target and make sight or barrel elevation adjustments - check back stop & beyond of target - butt of weapon in shoulder firmly - control breathing -  squeeze the trigger and follow through with your shots.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never fired a belt fed have ya........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an old Kalashnikov (of some sort) Might even be ChiCom, it's a little hard to tell. At any rate it is definitely WWII. it's not link fed, and it IS a belt
> 
> Yep, just as I thought:
> 
> Modern Firearms - Kalashnikov PK / PKM
Click to expand...

It's post WWII, the Russians had 3 different MGs during WWII, all for different applications, the closest one to the above design was the DShK-38.  The design above was a result of the Russians studying the German single design approach after the war and adopting that approach with their post WWII MGs.  The Soviets went with the DShK style as is fairly obvious looking at all their post WWII heavy machine guns.


----------



## Ringel05

shadow355 said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Belt" of ammo. Seriously - Is that the ammo that goes to that Machine Gun?
> 
> It don't even look like 7.62X39 ammo let alone any other LONGER caliber / casing ( ?? 7.62x54 R )
> 
> Why is the ammo box on the right side of the weapon and the belt is to the left of the Machine Gun?
> 
> Cheek on weapon - good sight picture - estimate distance to target and make sight or barrel elevation adjustments - check back stop & beyond of target - butt of weapon in shoulder firmly - control breathing -  squeeze the trigger and follow through with your shots.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never fired a belt fed have ya........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an old Kalashnikov (of some sort) Might even be ChiCom, it's a little hard to tell. At any rate it is definitely WWII. it's not link fed, and it IS a belt
> 
> Yep, just as I thought:
> 
> Modern Firearms - Kalashnikov PK / PKM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good video.
> 
> 
> The belt is a non-disintegrating belt, feeding from right to left.
> 
> It is a backwards gun - the belt feeds from right to left instead of left to right. And the rear sight raises ( elevates for range ) toward the rear of the weapon instead of the front. It is as I thought 7.62x54 R ( russian ) caliber.
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

If you look you'll see the Russians (and others) manufactured a number of reverse feed LMGs and HMGs.


----------



## shadow355

Colt. Delta Elite - 10 mm







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Springfield Armory - 1911 Long Slide .45







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Smith & Wesson Model 36







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Smith & Wesson "Bodyguard"  - Model 49








  Shadow 355


----------



## PredFan

shadow355 said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Belt" of ammo. Seriously - Is that the ammo that goes to that Machine Gun?
> 
> It don't even look like 7.62X39 ammo let alone any other LONGER caliber / casing ( ?? 7.62x54 R )
> 
> Why is the ammo box on the right side of the weapon and the belt is to the left of the Machine Gun?
> 
> Cheek on weapon - good sight picture - estimate distance to target and make sight or barrel elevation adjustments - check back stop & beyond of target - butt of weapon in shoulder firmly - control breathing -  squeeze the trigger and follow through with your shots.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never fired a belt fed have ya........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an old Kalashnikov (of some sort) Might even be ChiCom, it's a little hard to tell. At any rate it is definitely WWII. it's not link fed, and it IS a belt
> 
> Yep, just as I thought:
> 
> Modern Firearms - Kalashnikov PK / PKM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good video.
> 
> 
> The belt is a non-disintegrating belt, feeding from right to left.
> 
> It is a backwards gun - the belt feeds from right to left instead of left to right. And the rear sight raises ( elevates for range ) toward the rear of the weapon instead of the front. It is as I thought 7.62x54 R ( russian ) caliber.
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


I want


----------



## shadow355

Walther PPK/s .22



















  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Mauser "Broom handle"







  Shadow 355


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Looking at this one for the wife.


----------



## shadow355

PredFan said:


> I want




  I want a H&K MP-5 or an MP-5 K

    Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Steyr MA-1








  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Looking at this one for the wife.
> View attachment 68207






  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Glock 26














   Shadow 355


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

shadow355 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at this one for the wife.
> View attachment 68207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


  Ya gotta love Hickok's range.


----------



## shadow355

Magnum Research BFR :  45-70















   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

.50 GI  --   1911













  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Freedom Arms - .454 Casull














  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Beretta "Tomcat"  .22 & .32













  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Ruger .22 with integrated suppressor.














     Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

H&K P2000 SK













  Shadow 355


----------



## RandallFlagg

shadow355 said:


> Walther PPK/s .22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walther PPK/s .22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...




I used that very pistol many times while stationed in Europe. My Wife currently carries the model in .380


----------



## RandallFlagg

PredFan said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Belt" of ammo. Seriously - Is that the ammo that goes to that Machine Gun?
> 
> It don't even look like 7.62X39 ammo let alone any other LONGER caliber / casing ( ?? 7.62x54 R )
> 
> Why is the ammo box on the right side of the weapon and the belt is to the left of the Machine Gun?
> 
> Cheek on weapon - good sight picture - estimate distance to target and make sight or barrel elevation adjustments - check back stop & beyond of target - butt of weapon in shoulder firmly - control breathing -  squeeze the trigger and follow through with your shots.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never fired a belt fed have ya........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an old Kalashnikov (of some sort) Might even be ChiCom, it's a little hard to tell. At any rate it is definitely WWII. it's not link fed, and it IS a belt
> 
> Yep, just as I thought:
> 
> Modern Firearms - Kalashnikov PK / PKM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good video.
> 
> 
> The belt is a non-disintegrating belt, feeding from right to left.
> 
> It is a backwards gun - the belt feeds from right to left instead of left to right. And the rear sight raises ( elevates for range ) toward the rear of the weapon instead of the front. It is as I thought 7.62x54 R ( russian ) caliber.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want
Click to expand...




Shoot, I couldn't afford the ammo to shoot it  

I remember when I was stationed at Fort Knox, there was a privately owned range just North  (I think) of the Fort that sponsored a "gun shoot" each year (just recalled the name - Knob Creek) at folks would go out there each year and fire pistols, rifles, sub machine guns, M2s, M60s and the like. You had to pay for the ammo - but you were free to fire after that. If memory serves - the 50 cal rounds were like $4.00 per.....it's better to be IN the Army....you get to shoot for free!!


----------



## Hugo Furst

.380 Derringer

New gun coming out this year, looks like a smartphone


----------



## PredFan

WillHaftawaite said:


> .380 Derringer
> 
> New gun coming out this year, looks like a smartphone


Wow! That is sweet!


----------



## Hugo Furst

PredFan said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .380 Derringer
> 
> New gun coming out this year, looks like a smartphone
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That is sweet!
Click to expand...



Called the Ideal Conceal.

Won't post the link, but you can look it up


----------



## Ringel05

WillHaftawaite said:


> .380 Derringer
> 
> New gun coming out this year, looks like a smartphone


Look for that to get banned in many locales and some states, the cops are already having heartburn over it.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Ringel05 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .380 Derringer
> 
> New gun coming out this year, looks like a smartphone
> 
> 
> 
> Look for that to get banned in many locals and some states, the cops are already having heartburn over it.
Click to expand...



Just sent the link to the local Warden, so they can recognize them before they get into the prison.


----------



## shadow355

One of the foremen in my department whom retired, he was 4th shift foreman .

He tryed to coerce me into buying a Sig  M-11.  The new  9mm.

About the fall of 2009, he left a picture from an ad on the left side of his desk. Between the phone and the wall.  That picture as I recall, was there for weeks.

I never had any interest in the Sig Sauer M-11, but someone evidently thought I did.

My next gun is going to be a .40 caliber.

Shadow  355


----------



## PredFan

Nice lower


----------



## RandallFlagg

shadow355 said:


> One of the foremen in my department whom retired, he was 4th shift foreman .
> 
> He tryed to coerce me into buying a Sig  M-11.  The new  9mm.
> 
> About the fall of 2009, he left a picture from an ad on the left side of his desk. Between the phone and the wall.  That picture as I recall, was there for weeks.
> 
> I never had any interest in the Sig Sauer M-11, but someone evidently thought I did.
> 
> My next gun is going to be a .40 caliber.
> 
> Shadow  355




I (personally) never had much interest in the .40. Just didn't do much for me. Sort of like the .10mm. I made the decision years ago to hang my hat on the .45 and the 9mm. But that's just a personal choice (that works for me). Hell, I went crazy with both the 5.56 and the 7.62. I have a couple of AR10s as well as the AR15 (M4). However, if I need to reach out there - I still prefer Remington and Leupold.

But I did settle on one builder from my Army days - Sig Sauer. I HATED when my office made the switch from the 1911s to follow the NATO 9mm. But after a few trips to the range, I got used to it.

So, yes, I still have 1911 frames (in both .45 and 9mm) and I love them, but my P220 has YET to ever let me down. Never once, in nearly 5000 rounds. And, another "hidden" gem, is the SP2022 ($400). I have now fired about 2000 rounds through her and have yet to have a FTF or FTE.  Pretty damned remarkable for a "budget" pistol.


----------



## shadow355

H&K - P30







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Short Barreled shotguns







   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Fabarms - 12 gauge with a 14 inch barrel








  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Sig P232









  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

North American Arms - .22 "Mini"









  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Charter Arms - .22 "Snubbie"








  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Colt - "Sheriffs Model" ; Single Action Revolver








  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

AMT  "Hardballer" -  Long slide .45 ACP







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

British "Mark 4" - .303 British Caliber







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Webley .455 caliber revolvers









  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Ruger - Number One Rifles
















  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Marlin 45-70 lever action rifle








 Marlin .45-70 "Guide Gun"










  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Smith&Wesson 4516







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Springfield "Ranger Officer" Compact .45







  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Glock 1911 .45 ACP









  Shadow 355 ------------------------


----------



## shadow355

Remington 870 - US Military "Breaching"  12 gauge








   Shadow 355


----------



## Likkmee

shadow355 said:


> AMT  "Hardballer" -  Long slide .45 ACP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355


Junk stainless. Those were always problematic. Galled up shit.The biggest pieces of shit were their barrel/receiver "target" additions for a Ruger auto pistol. The extractor chipped out the side of the chamber EVERY time. Fucking Junk.


----------



## shadow355

"Pepperbox"  .22 pistol








  A four shot derringer - .22 and .25 Caliber








   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Stoger "Coach Gun"  - 12 Gauge  ( SBS )








  Shadow 355


----------



## PredFan

12 gauge double barrel 16 shot pump shotgun!


----------



## RandallFlagg

shadow355 said:


> Springfield "Ranger Officer" Compact .45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355




I own the same gun but in 9mm. It's a BEAUT!!!!


----------



## PredFan

For the ladies:


----------



## shadow355

Cell Phone Gun :  .380 caliber with laser














   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

.22 Cell phone gun












  Shadow 355


----------



## PredFan

shadow355 said:


> Cell Phone Gun :  .380 caliber with laser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355



I saw that a few weeks ago. Looks like the perfect concealed weapon.


----------



## shadow355

PredFan said:


> I saw that a few weeks ago. Looks like the perfect concealed weapon.




 Perfect concealed weapons


  #1 - H&K USP Compact








#2  - Sig P229 







 There are some good guns out there, But H&K is top of the line. Pricey....But top of the line.

 I'm looking for a .40 caliber, hope to buy it early or mid fall. 

 I am looking hard at the P229 ( .40 ), but am still researching.


   Shadow 355


----------



## PredFan

Merica!


----------



## Hugo Furst

shadow355 said:


> Cell Phone Gun :  .380 caliber with laser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355



Posted about that, but had no plans to purchase one.

Until I saw this video of Schumer, denouncing it.

US Senator Speaking Out Against iPhone-Shaped Gun

I can just imagine someone going on a rampage with a 2 shot .380 derringer.


----------



## PredFan

Just received my order of brand new brass in 32 H&R Magnum. Brand new, unfired brass is a beautiful sight!


----------



## OldLady




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OldLady said:


> View attachment 70539



   Wrong thread..
This is gun porn,not liberal wet dreams.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## PredFan

OldLady said:


> View attachment 70539



Meh, Photoshop.


----------



## Bonzi

I know that is not what you meant by Gun Porn, but, I have a dirty mind.. .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bonzi said:


>



  That one doesnt do anything for me.....


----------



## Bonzi

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one doesnt do anything for me.....
Click to expand...


Me either really, I bet he's gay in real life


----------



## Bonzi

I would rape and pillage this guy though.....


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> I would rape and pillage this guy though.....



GOD he's cute!  Really I can't stand to look at it any longer....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rape and pillage this guy though.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD he's cute!  Really I can't stand to look at it any longer....
Click to expand...




need a ....hand?


----------



## jon_berzerk

OldLady said:


> View attachment 70539




the best part of a libtard gun"buyback" program is 

the shitty busted up ones get sold to the government 

while the goods ones get sold outside the door 

--LOL

that is where some of the best deals can be had 



--LOL


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rape and pillage this guy though.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD he's cute!  Really I can't stand to look at it any longer....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need a ....hand?
Click to expand...


look at those arms! that face! dude could shoot me in the face if I could just touch him!


----------



## Bonzi

she must be cold.  Goosebumps on the tush....


----------



## Sizis

he's so gay...


Bonzi said:


>


----------



## Bonzi

well gun porn for gays then.... 
something for everyone!


----------



## Sizis

No gays 
Real soldiers with real guns


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

seems like our refund goes down every year, but my pay has not changed... what's with that....?
oops a tad off topic


----------



## Intolerant

Colt m4 223 my coyote killer. 1958 marlin golden 39 a  and my marlin 1978 golden 39 a.


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Intolerant

Seeing all these fine weapons make me want to go shoot mine.


----------



## Geaux4it

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rape and pillage this guy though.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD he's cute!  Really I can't stand to look at it any longer....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need a ....hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> look at those arms! that face! dude could shoot me in the face if I could just touch him!
Click to expand...


Um,,.... never mind... I'm not going there lol

-Geaux


----------



## Intolerant

Girls don't forget to wear your goggles.


----------



## Bonzi

Geaux4it said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rape and pillage this guy though.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD he's cute!  Really I can't stand to look at it any longer....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need a ....hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> look at those arms! that face! dude could shoot me in the face if I could just touch him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um,,.... never mind... I'm not going there lol
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


unintentional I assure you <grin>


----------



## Bonzi

Okay I'm going gun shopping!  I'll honestly try to find a gun that I think looks cool.......


----------



## Bonzi

I found a few.... I like this one.....


----------



## Bonzi

This is one I would really like to use if I totally lost my mind.  I mean just go in and go wild!!!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Ringel05

Bonzi said:


> she must be cold.  Goosebumps on the tush....


I prefer the two large ones on the front........  Perdue pop-ups.........


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Bonzi

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> she must be cold.  Goosebumps on the tush....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the two large ones on the front........  Perdue pop-ups.........
Click to expand...

thats a new one..have not heard thrm called that before


----------



## Ringel05

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> she must be cold.  Goosebumps on the tush....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the two large ones on the front........  Perdue pop-ups.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a new one..have not heard thrm called that before
Click to expand...

I started calling em that at least 2 decades ago......  Let's me know when she's ready to be served..... or to turn up the heat on the furnace......


----------



## PredFan

Geaux4it said:


>



The immortal Garand! Beautiful.


----------



## shadow355

M249 SAW ( Squad Automatic Weapon )
Belt - Box - or magazine fed. 5.56 Caliber





















  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

H&K  G3















  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Ruger AC-556 ; Select Fire Weapon. Remember the 1980s show
"A-Team"








 Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

FN 5.7   Handgun














  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Beretta model 21 -  .22 handgun







  Shadow 355


----------



## RandallFlagg

shadow355 said:


> M249 SAW ( Squad Automatic Weapon )
> Belt - Box - or magazine fed. 5.56 Caliber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355



That SAW is quite a weapon. I was doing a TDY (an investigation) at Fort Knox, KY in (something like 1974) and I was invited out to a range to watch developmental testing of a new weapon - the Armor Engineer Board was re-engineering a M-60 from a Huey to serve as the new coaxial machine gun for the M60s (tanks).

Seems that the standard coax gun was constantly jamming so the "new" M60 machine gun (named the 240C) was developed to take its place.

Worked like a charm and they began using it. Then, about 12 years later, I got to see the implementation of a M4 (fired from an open bolt) on a BFV.

FIred like 1200 rounds a minute. It was useless and they quickly abandoned it but damn was it fun to shoot. A 30 round magazine in about 2 seconds.....


----------



## MDiver

One Ohio Ordnance BAR, one DPMS .308, one Ruger Mini-14, one Marlin 1895 45/70 lever action, one Glock 30 .45 ACP, one PARA Ordnance 1911, one Taurus PT92AF 9mm, one Ruger New Vaquero .357 Magnum revolver, one Ruger MKIII .22 Cal. Target pistol and one Pietta .44 Cal. 1858 Black Powder revolver.  My collection is complete.


----------



## RandallFlagg

RandallFlagg said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> M249 SAW ( Squad Automatic Weapon )
> Belt - Box - or magazine fed. 5.56 Caliber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That SAW is quite a weapon. I was doing a TDY (an investigation) at Fort Knox, KY in (something like 1974) and I was invited out to a range to watch developmental testing of a new weapon - the Armor Engineer Board was re-engineering a M-60 from a Huey to serve as the new coaxial machine gun for the M60s (tanks).
> 
> Seems that the standard coax gun was constantly jamming so the "new" M60 machine gun (named the 240C) was developed to take its place.
> 
> Worked like a charm and they began using it. Then, about 12 years later, I got to see the implementation of a M4 (fired from an open bolt) on a BFV.
> 
> FIred like 1200 rounds a minute. It was useless and they quickly abandoned it but damn was it fun to shoot. A 30 round magazine in about 2 seconds.....
Click to expand...



Here's a video. It was called the M231 (I believe) and it was so useless, fired from the ports of a Bradley - they eventually did completely away with them.


----------



## Divine Wind

shadow355 said:


> One of my favorites - Ruger SP101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355


Nice wheel gun.  I was looking to replace my S&W 686 the ex took with her, but didn't want to spend $900 for it.  Ruger's are great and I looked at both the SP and the GP.  In the end, I didn't get any in favor of semi-autos and a couple of AKs.  I'm still looking though.


----------



## Divine Wind

shadow355 said:


> Sig Sauer 1911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355


Nice.  My Springfield Armory 1911A1


----------



## Divine Wind

MDiver said:


> One Ohio Ordnance BAR, *one DPMS .308*, one Ruger Mini-14, one Marlin 1895 45/70 lever action, one Glock 30 .45 ACP, one PARA Ordnance 1911, one Taurus PT92AF 9mm, one Ruger New Vaquero .357 Magnum revolver, one Ruger MKIII .22 Cal. Target pistol and one Pietta .44 Cal. 1858 Black Powder revolver.  My collection is complete.


I wanted a Springfield Armory M1A, but couldn't quite justify the luxury and went with a DPMS instead:


----------



## Divine Wind

Not guns, but what gun-owner doesn't have a few edged weapons?


----------



## Crixus

Divine.Wind said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Ohio Ordnance BAR, *one DPMS .308*, one Ruger Mini-14, one Marlin 1895 45/70 lever action, one Glock 30 .45 ACP, one PARA Ordnance 1911, one Taurus PT92AF 9mm, one Ruger New Vaquero .357 Magnum revolver, one Ruger MKIII .22 Cal. Target pistol and one Pietta .44 Cal. 1858 Black Powder revolver.  My collection is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a Springfield Armory M1A, but couldn't quite justify the luxury and went with a DPMS instead:
Click to expand...


Nice AR-10 there. I like the 1911 to. I'll be saving my centavos for one of those. I'm pretty close to having it paid for. I shoot a Bushmaster XM15-A2. Great gun, and very reliable.

My question for you is about that 1911. How tight is it,  and have you shot any real crappy ammo through it?


----------



## MDiver

Crixus said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Ohio Ordnance BAR, *one DPMS .308*, one Ruger Mini-14, one Marlin 1895 45/70 lever action, one Glock 30 .45 ACP, one PARA Ordnance 1911, one Taurus PT92AF 9mm, one Ruger New Vaquero .357 Magnum revolver, one Ruger MKIII .22 Cal. Target pistol and one Pietta .44 Cal. 1858 Black Powder revolver.  My collection is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a Springfield Armory M1A, but couldn't quite justify the luxury and went with a DPMS instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice AR-10 there. I like the 1911 to. I'll be saving my centavos for one of those. I'm pretty close to having it paid for. I shoot a Bushmaster XM15-A2. Great gun, and very reliable.
> 
> My question for you is about that 1911. How tight is it,  and have you shot any real crappy ammo through it?
Click to expand...

I never shoot crappy ammo through it.  The Para-Ordnance 1911 is really tight.  Frankly, it's not my favorite weapon.  My preferred handgun is my Glock 30.  It's short, chunky, easy to clean and accurate.


----------



## Crixus

MDiver said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Ohio Ordnance BAR, *one DPMS .308*, one Ruger Mini-14, one Marlin 1895 45/70 lever action, one Glock 30 .45 ACP, one PARA Ordnance 1911, one Taurus PT92AF 9mm, one Ruger New Vaquero .357 Magnum revolver, one Ruger MKIII .22 Cal. Target pistol and one Pietta .44 Cal. 1858 Black Powder revolver.  My collection is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a Springfield Armory M1A, but couldn't quite justify the luxury and went with a DPMS instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice AR-10 there. I like the 1911 to. I'll be saving my centavos for one of those. I'm pretty close to having it paid for. I shoot a Bushmaster XM15-A2. Great gun, and very reliable.
> 
> My question for you is about that 1911. How tight is it,  and have you shot any real crappy ammo through it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never shoot crappy ammo through it.  The Para-Ordnance 1911 is really tight.  Frankly, it's not my favorite weapon.  My preferred handgun is my Glock 30.  It's short, chunky, easy to clean and accurate.
Click to expand...



I hear ya. My old AO 1911 has launched a ton of cheap steel case down range. I had a Colt that just would not shoot that dirty crap. I saw the springfield post and figured it was yours. oops! My son is selling his Para black ops. been looking into that one.


----------



## miketx




----------



## Crixus

miketx said:


> View attachment 76189



hang a can or two of the beast off all that and you would have a pic of each male member of my family
headed to deer camp.


----------



## Divine Wind

Crixus said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Ohio Ordnance BAR, *one DPMS .308*, one Ruger Mini-14, one Marlin 1895 45/70 lever action, one Glock 30 .45 ACP, one PARA Ordnance 1911, one Taurus PT92AF 9mm, one Ruger New Vaquero .357 Magnum revolver, one Ruger MKIII .22 Cal. Target pistol and one Pietta .44 Cal. 1858 Black Powder revolver.  My collection is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a Springfield Armory M1A, but couldn't quite justify the luxury and went with a DPMS instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice AR-10 there. I like the 1911 to. I'll be saving my centavos for one of those. I'm pretty close to having it paid for. I shoot a Bushmaster XM15-A2. Great gun, and very reliable.
> 
> My question for you is about that 1911. How tight is it,  and have you shot any real crappy ammo through it?
Click to expand...

It's tight.  I love it.  Had owned one before, but had to give it up about 20 years ago, so was happy to acquire another one.  I like stock, mil-spec.  Nothing fancy.  Yes, Tulammo steel case.  No problem. 
TulAmmo Ammo 45 ACP 230 Grain Full Metal Jacket (Bi-Metal) Steel Case

My favorite shooter is an AK-47.  I have two now, plus an SKS.  All great for hunting hogs.  all in either Tulammo SP or  WPA JHP.

7.62x39mm ammo - MidwayUSA

Rifle Ammunition - Load Up Your AR & AK


----------



## Divine Wind

One of my AKs and my SKS at the range.


----------



## Crixus

Divine.Wind said:


> One of my AKs and my SKS at the range.




You know, I remember back in the 90's I bought an SKS for $90 bucks. It was my bear gun. nice set up there.


----------



## miketx

Back in the day I had an SKS that came from the factory accepting AK mags. Sorry to say it was a pos.


----------



## Divine Wind

miketx said:


> Back in the day I had an SKS that came from the factory accepting AK mags. Sorry to say it was a pos.


Who modified it?  I think those who pimp out an SKS are messing with perfection.  It's a great, tough carbine albeit slower to reload with 10 rounds from the top.  OTOH, I've never been in a firefight with a wild hog, so 10 rounds is 8 too many.


----------



## Crixus

I don't like them to pimped out. would not have helped mine anyway. it was a crappy norinco. Where I hunted hogs at the time shots were loooong so I upgraded to a .270. My brother has that rifle now. I miss it.think I'll be getting g that one back here soon.


----------



## Divine Wind

Crixus said:


> I don't like them to pimped out. would not have helped mine anyway. it was a crappy norinco. Where I hunted hogs at the time shots were loooong so I upgraded to a .270. My brother has that rifle now. I miss it.think I'll be getting g that one back here soon.


The .270 is a great hunting round and bolt actions are very accurate and reliable.  I was debating about buying one, but opted for more "all around" rifles...and more of them including a Yugo Mauser 24/48 and a Mosin-Nagant each with over 800 rounds of ammo.  Both will end up on my wall for display and occasional shooting.


----------



## Crixus

Divine.Wind said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like them to pimped out. would not have helped mine anyway. it was a crappy norinco. Where I hunted hogs at the time shots were loooong so I upgraded to a .270. My brother has that rifle now. I miss it.think I'll be getting g that one back here soon.
> 
> 
> 
> The .270 is a great hunting round and bolt actions are very accurate and reliable.  I was debating about buying one, but opted for more "all around" rifles...and more of them including a Yugo Mauser 24/48 and a Mosin-Nagant each with over 800 rounds of ammo.  Both will end up on my wall for display and occasional shooting.
Click to expand...


Man, those Mosin Nagants are another MilSurp golden oldie. I remember when you could buy them in lots of 5 for like a hundred bucks? Definitely a gun no gun owner has an excuse to not own and it wI'll seve equally as a baseball bat in the zombie apocalypse  . If your looking for a decent rifle in .270 check out the rifles from CZ. For the money (which isn't allot) you get an extremely nice rifle.


----------



## Divine Wind

Crixus said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like them to pimped out. would not have helped mine anyway. it was a crappy norinco. Where I hunted hogs at the time shots were loooong so I upgraded to a .270. My brother has that rifle now. I miss it.think I'll be getting g that one back here soon.
> 
> 
> 
> The .270 is a great hunting round and bolt actions are very accurate and reliable.  I was debating about buying one, but opted for more "all around" rifles...and more of them including a Yugo Mauser 24/48 and a Mosin-Nagant each with over 800 rounds of ammo.  Both will end up on my wall for display and occasional shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, those Mosin Nagants are another MilSurp golden oldie. I remember when you could buy them in lots of 5 for like a hundred bucks? Definitely a gun no gun owner has an excuse to not own and it wI'll seve equally as a baseball bat in the zombie apocalypse  . If your looking for a decent rifle in .270 check out the rifles from CZ. For the money (which isn't allot) you get an extremely nice rifle.
Click to expand...

The Mosin is fun because of it's history.  I have a bayonet for it too for the Zombie Apocalypse.  Same for the Mauser.

The CZ 550 series looks interesting: http://cz-usa.com/hammer/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/cz-usa_2016-product-catalog.pdf


----------



## Crixus

I like the 527. Just sold one on .223, already regret it. I'm thinking I'll get another in 7.62x39.


----------



## Divine Wind

Crixus said:


> I like the 527. Just sold one on .223, already regret it. I'm thinking I'll get another in 7.62x39.


I love the 7.62x39 round much more than the 5.56/.223.  Much better for hunting and much better for penetration in home defense.

Although for years I advocated a 12ga pump as the best home defense weapon, an article in American Rifleman convinced me to rethink that position.  Even though he mentions an AR, the most common assault weapon in the US, I prefer the AK as more practical since it also makes a better hunting rifle for hogs.

The AR for Home Defense: One Expert's Opinion


A more general article on home defense weaponry.
Choosing a Home-Defense Gun


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Crixus

Divine.Wind said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 527. Just sold one on .223, already regret it. I'm thinking I'll get another in 7.62x39.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 7.62x39 round much more than the 5.56/.223.  Much better for hunting and much better for penetration in home defense.
> 
> Although for years I advocated a 12ga pump as the best home defense weapon, an article in American Rifleman convinced me to rethink that position.  Even though he mentions an AR, the most common assault weapon in the US, I prefer the AK as more practical since it also makes a better hunting rifle for hogs.
> 
> The AR for Home Defense: One Expert's Opinion
> 
> 
> A more general article on home defense weaponry.
> Choosing a Home-Defense Gun
Click to expand...


Agree on the commie round, and with some good brass and some carefully worked


Divine.Wind said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 527. Just sold one on .223, already regret it. I'm thinking I'll get another in 7.62x39.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 7.62x39 round much more than the 5.56/.223.  Much better for hunting and much better for penetration in home defense.
> 
> Although for years I advocated a 12ga pump as the best home defense weapon, an article in American Rifleman convinced me to rethink that position.  Even though he mentions an AR, the most common assault weapon in the US, I prefer the AK as more practical since it also makes a better hunting rifle for hogs.
> 
> The AR for Home Defense: One Expert's Opinion
> 
> 
> A more general article on home defense weaponry.
> Choosing a Home-Defense Gun
Click to expand...


Another great thing about the 7.62x39 in a bolt gun is that you can buy primo brass for not allot of dollars. The bolt gun gives one more bullet options from cast bullets on up to primo hunting bullets. I think you get a little more room as far as length go's in the bolt guns magazine. This was not the case in my 556 version. Diddnt matter to much I just went single shot with it. 

I am and have been devout to the AR platform since I was a kid. Good points in both articles though. For when my gun sits in home defense,  or general vermin extermination mode,  I load it with, 62 grain steel core green tip. With my barrels 1-9 rifling, I get that tumbling effect that many hate for the damage it does to flesh. One thing I noticed also it that this bullet tends to fragment when it hits. In a hog and deer, some times they blow through,  but typically it comes apart on bone and is just devastating. The commie round does this to. Especially the hollow point ammo from Wolf. Sorry to ramble. The Commie round is nicer to shoot from a short rifle to. Every bit as nice as the 223 version. Now the, 7.62R is just loud no matter what. Sounds like a slamming screen door. The commie version of the 30/06. Brass is available and not so costly. All three rounds are great hunters and plinkers in a bolt gun and carefully worked hand loads. But,  to do that one would be delving into gun nerddom. Tred carefully.


----------



## Crixus

Bonzi said:


>




I have an EAA witness. Can't beat it for the buck.


----------



## Divine Wind

Crixus said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 527. Just sold one on .223, already regret it. I'm thinking I'll get another in 7.62x39.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 7.62x39 round much more than the 5.56/.223.  Much better for hunting and much better for penetration in home defense.
> 
> Although for years I advocated a 12ga pump as the best home defense weapon, an article in American Rifleman convinced me to rethink that position.  Even though he mentions an AR, the most common assault weapon in the US, I prefer the AK as more practical since it also makes a better hunting rifle for hogs.
> 
> The AR for Home Defense: One Expert's Opinion
> 
> 
> A more general article on home defense weaponry.
> Choosing a Home-Defense Gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree on the commie round, and with some good brass and some carefully worked
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 527. Just sold one on .223, already regret it. I'm thinking I'll get another in 7.62x39.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the 7.62x39 round much more than the 5.56/.223.  Much better for hunting and much better for penetration in home defense.
> 
> Although for years I advocated a 12ga pump as the best home defense weapon, an article in American Rifleman convinced me to rethink that position.  Even though he mentions an AR, the most common assault weapon in the US, I prefer the AK as more practical since it also makes a better hunting rifle for hogs.
> 
> The AR for Home Defense: One Expert's Opinion
> 
> 
> A more general article on home defense weaponry.
> Choosing a Home-Defense Gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another great thing about the 7.62x39 in a bolt gun is that you can buy primo brass for not allot of dollars. The bolt gun gives one more bullet options from cast bullets on up to primo hunting bullets. I think you get a little more room as far as length go's in the bolt guns magazine. This was not the case in my 556 version. Diddnt matter to much I just went single shot with it.
> 
> I am and have been devout to the AR platform since I was a kid. Good points in both articles though. For when my gun sits in home defense,  or general vermin extermination mode,  I load it with, 62 grain steel core green tip. With my barrels 1-9 rifling, I get that tumbling effect that many hate for the damage it does to flesh. One thing I noticed also it that this bullet tends to fragment when it hits. In a hog and deer, some times they blow through,  but typically it comes apart on bone and is just devastating. The commie round does this to. Especially the hollow point ammo from Wolf. Sorry to ramble. The Commie round is nicer to shoot from a short rifle to. Every bit as nice as the 223 version. Now the, 7.62R is just loud no matter what. Sounds like a slamming screen door. The commie version of the 30/06. Brass is available and not so costly. All three rounds are great hunters and plinkers in a bolt gun and carefully worked hand loads. But,  to do that one would be delving into gun nerddom. Tred carefully.
Click to expand...

1) I don't don't reload, so paying extra for brass is a waste of cash.

2) Although I have a Mosin-Nagant and Yugo Mauser 24/48 for long range shots, I don't plan on using them much.  Most hog shots are made at 100 yards or less.  I'd take a 200 yard shot, but beyond that, I don't plan on walking that far nor risk just wounding an animal, even a varmint, to suffer from a misplace shot.

3) the .223/5.56 is great for small varmints like groundhogs, and I've killed pigs with it, but overall, it's unsuitable for hunting and banned from deer hunting in many states for good reason.

4) The M-16/5.56 was developed as a light weight assault rifle for the Air Force to guard their fences.  It's not a battle rifle as far too many soldiers and Marines found out in the Great Southeast Asian war games.

5) I was on the JROTC rifle team in high school.  One summer we went to two weeks of boot-like training at Ft. Leonard Wood and qualified with the M-14.  With iron sights, we were shooting man-sized fiberglass targets at 700 yards.  In 1975 when I attended my first increment of PLC training with the Marine Corps we also carried, fired and qualified with the M-14.  We qualified at 200, 300 and 500 yard ranges.  I dropped 4 points on qualification day.  Two years later, we were issued the M-16.  Unlike the M-14 which you could drop in the mud, pick up and fire, the plastic Mattel rifle would jam up if you looked at it wrong.  On qualification day, I was doing great at the 200 and 300 yard ranges, but at 500 it was a 50/50 toss up as to whether or not I'd hit black or white.

6) The AK-47 and SKS are great field rifles.  Fire'em all day, don't clean them at all and they'll keep firing. Sure, there's some slop in them and they don't even have the 500 range of the shitty M-16/AR, but they are far tougher and will last years longer than the AR platform.

7) The 7.62X39MM round is a great hunting round for up to 200 yards.  Plenty of mass and punch to take down a hog or a deer.  The .223, not so much.

8) The AR platform is very popular and, as such, there is a greater number of options to upgrade, pimp out and otherwise accessorize a person's AR.   The AK has a large array of similar options, but still far less than the AR.  Nonetheless, just because something is popular doesn't make it the best.  It just helps make it cheap to buy.

9) For reloaders, the .223 is cheaper because there are plenty of brass cases available and also plenty of bullet options due to the popularity of the round.  The 7.62X39 is much more limited for reloaders, but offers a lot of cheap options in purchasing.  I buy mine as HPs/SPs in bulk at less than 25¢/round.  Even reloaders would have to reload a shitload of rounds to pay for their equipment, time and expenses to match that price.

10) As the .45 vs 9mm argument displays, there is a lot of difference between not only performance but needs.  It's not just a matter of opinion since the performance figures are easily found, but like choosing a car, it's a matter of one's individual needs.  There is no perfect car which is simultaneously economical, an SUV, a pick-up and a sexy sports car cheap to drive, but has the power to go from 0 to 60 in a few seconds.  

Firearms are the similar.  There is not perfect gun, but there are different needs and performances.  It's all a matter of trade-offs.  IMO, the AK/SKS platforms and the 7.62X39mm round offer the best function and performance for the lowest cost.  I can have fun all day busting caps, go hunting and have a great home defense weapon all wrapped in one rifle.  YMMV


----------



## Crixus

That's cool,  some like to reload, some don't. Like I said, I'm kind of nerdy about it. It's not much cheaper, but my "custom" ammo is definitely better then anything of the shelf. As far as the AR/AK debate, I stay out of that one for the most part  except to say that the AR platform doesn't suck as bad as many say, and the AK isn't as tough as many think. And the M14 or 1A if you like, awesome launch pad for the 308, nice mag fed auto loader if you reload as there is plenty of room in the mags,  and you can tweak the gas as well, but again, it ain't all its made out to be. Then the .556/.223 being a lousy round. My gripes with it are it's propensity to explode on impact. On pigs,  this has required fast follow up shots,  but many times they don't run far. Deer in my area are not huge. 80+- pounds dressed maybe. As long as I can make a hole going in and coming out I'm happy. I tend to switch to a 30/30 for deer season, but I'm confident that the Bushi will drop them. Has before. As far as the 556 for personal defense, there are lots of dead Haji's who would beg to differ on the issue of it not being a good killer. But that doesn't really apply for me. If I'm shooting a bad guy it will likely be inside my house. Any human takes four or five shots to the chest with even the lightest varmint rounds inside of 20“ I just don't think they will continue to misbehave. And my rifle in its varmint caliber will out perform any hand gun in that aspect too. And it is cheap as well. In the end,  if I really want what I shoot to be legs up right now I use an 1856 Enfield musketoon repro. You wanna see a piggie get knocked the hell out now try a .58 Cal minie ball on top of 60 grains of 3f place powder. Big hole going in and out.


----------



## Divine Wind

For those on the fence about the AK vs AR debate, there are plenty of links and videos pointing out the pros and cons on the Internet.  Some are listed below.

As for reloading, that's a simple math problem:  Find the cost per cartridge of your favorite, most frequently fired firearm then compare it to how many cartridges you'd have to reload to break even by adding up the investment cost of reloading equipment (press, dies, power, bullets, cleaning supplies, primers, etc).

AK-47 vs AR-15 - Difference and Comparison | Diffen

The AK-47 vs AR-15: Which Rifle is Better? - The Prepper Journal

Infographic: AK-47 vs. AR-15


----------



## Crixus

reloading isn't about cost for me really. As was pointed out, not much you can really do to save money on commie rounds or 556. for me, I like reloading allot, and in my mind I will make better ammo. 

as for penetration,  the commie round beats 556 here especially on hard stuff. I have yet to find a 223 bullet that won't come apart on bone. Bamford quick human kills if one has a bad shot, but if you can manage at least 12 inches into flesh your good. I don't dislike the AK, I just know and prefer the AR/M16.


----------



## PredFan

Watching Midway on TV, eating lamb chops, and making ammo!

'Merica!


----------



## Crixus

what kind of ammo you making there?


----------



## PredFan

Crixus said:


> what kind of ammo you making there?



That was 45 Colt. I bought a S&W Governor a few weeks ago.


----------



## PredFan

PredFan said:


> Watching Midway on TV, eating lamb chops, and making ammo!
> 
> 'Merica!
> View attachment 76687



Funny, I just noticed that the box says "Midway" . I was actually watching the movie Midway, and had ordered my new 45 Colt brass from the Midway company.


----------



## Divine Wind

PredFan said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of ammo you making there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was 45 Colt. I bought a S&W Governor a few weeks ago.
Click to expand...

First I've heard of it.  Very interesting and versatile handgun.  

Gun Review: Smith & Wesson Governor - The Truth About Guns

Smith & Wesson® Governor® Revolver : Cabela's


----------



## PredFan

Divine.Wind said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of ammo you making there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was 45 Colt. I bought a S&W Governor a few weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First I've heard of it.  Very interesting and versatile handgun.
> 
> Gun Review: Smith & Wesson Governor - The Truth About Guns
> 
> Smith & Wesson® Governor® Revolver : Cabela's
Click to expand...


Yes, it will also shoot 45 ACP but you have to use a special clip and I don't like using it. I'm happy with the 410 and 45 colt. I use it for home protection, loaded with 410 buckshot.


----------



## Crixus

PredFan said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of ammo you making there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was 45 Colt. I bought a S&W Governor a few weeks ago.
Click to expand...


Fun guns. Taurus makes one to I believe.


----------



## PredFan

Crixus said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of ammo you making there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was 45 Colt. I bought a S&W Governor a few weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fun guns. Taurus makes one to I believe.
Click to expand...

Yeah, theirs is the Judge. It's the same except that it won't shoot 45 ACP.


----------



## Crixus

ah. .45 colt is a good solid round. absolute pussy cat in a rifle. curious to know how it runs in that govrener.


----------



## PredFan

Crixus said:


> ah. .45 colt is a good solid round. absolute pussy cat in a rifle. curious to know how it runs in that govrener.



I have to get used to the weapon, right now I'm all over the place with it. Kicks hard but not as hard as the 410 slugs do.


----------



## Crixus

PredFan said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah. .45 colt is a good solid round. absolute pussy cat in a rifle. curious to know how it runs in that govrener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get used to the weapon, right now I'm all over the place with it. Kicks hard but not as hard as the 410 slugs do.
Click to expand...


Recoil is hard to get used to. Lots of shooting helps. Also swapping the factory grips can do allot to help settle it down.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL

[/IMG] don't know if it worked, but here is one of my Bushi's and my Busse basic 8. Recoil is not an issue here lol.


----------



## PredFan

700 rounds of home made 223 Remington!


----------



## Crixus

Woohoo, magdump city!


----------

